# Mt. Morris Blues & BBQ Comp Results



## Bruce B (Aug 17, 2008)

It was a pleasure to help out the Rubbed, Smoked and Sauced team this past weekend up in Mt. Morris, MI. This was a first year comp, KCBS sanctioned. Team consists of Spydermike and BBQBubba from this board. 

Thanks for letting me tag along; we finished 12th overall.

Chicken:
1. Bavarian Smoke
2. Rubbed, Smoked and Sauced
3. Pigs-N-Digs BBQ
4. Road Master BBQ
5. Homefires Burnin'
6. Pork of the North
7. DNA Hog Farm
8. Angelo's No Pig Too Big
9. Down Home BBQ
10. Schultz's Backyard BBQ

Pork Ribs:
1. All Day Smoke
2. Extreme Roasters
3. Motley Que Crew
4. Bavarian Smoke BBQ
5. Two Men and a Hog
6. Down Home BBQ
7. Great Lakes BBQ and Feed
8. Smokin' Scotsmen
9. Pork of the North
10. Homefires Burnin'

Pork:
1. Motley Que Crew
2. All Day Smoke
3. Rubbed, Smoked and Sauced
4. Big Dog BBQ
5. DNA Hog Farm
6. Roadmaster BBQ
7. Pork of the North
8. Homefires Burnin'
9. Rib Masters
10. Down Home BBQ

Brisket:
1. All Day Smoke
2. Down Home BBQ
3. Red Wagon BBQ
4. Motley Que Crew
5. Smokin' Scotsmen
6. Great Lakes BBQ & Feed
7. Homefires Burnin'
8. Angelo's No Pig Too Big
9. Pork of the North
10. Extreme Roasters

Overall:
1. GC--ALL DAY SMOKE
2. RC--MOTLEY QUE CREW

3. Down Home BBQ
4. Bavarian Smoke BBQ
5. Pork of the North
6. Extreme Roasters
7. Homefires Burnin'
8. Great Lakes BBQ & Feed Co.
9. Smokin' Scotsmen
10. DNA Hog Farm

29 Teams, Great weather and another fine addition to the Michigan bbq contest scene!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 17, 2008)

looks like you didn't hurt em too bad Bruce!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome job guys! I wish I could have come to visit and drink your beer.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 17, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Awesome job guys! I wish I could have come to visit and drink your beer.



You would have been a welcome addition, however, if I do say so, Steve and I held up your end quite well.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I might be dethroned as king of drinking OPB'S?   
Glad the weather was good for you guys.


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice going Bruce.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 17, 2008)

Wtg to all the winners and congrats to Homefries Burning Team on their top 10 finish!!!!!


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Aug 17, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> looks like you didn't hurt em too bad Bruce!



He was actually quite helpful.....




By imn88fan

My Jack and coke cup was NEVER empyt!!   8) 
Thanks for hanging Bruce, you were a LOT of help!
Maybe your ready for a team shirt?


----------



## spydermike72 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bruce, it was a pleasure to have you help out. You are welcome any time!! We just have to get Scott to drink GJ!!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 18, 2008)

spydermike72 said:
			
		

> Bruce, it was a pleasure to have you help out. You are welcome any time!! We just have to get Scott to drink GJ!!



Anybody who says GJ tastes like ass should lose his team shirt.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 18, 2008)

Bbq Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan"845wmbb]looks like you didn't hurt em too bad Bruce!



He was actually quite helpful.....




By imn88fan

My Jack and coke cup was NEVER empyt!!   8) 
Thanks for hanging Bruce, you were a LOT of help!
Maybe your ready for a team shirt?  [/quote845wmbb]
Thats a job Bruce does best


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 18, 2008)

I thought it was a pic from the Jack


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 18, 2008)

he looks so innocent when he's sleeping


----------

